# Lost gas receipts? Just guesstimate?



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I discovered I've lost a chunk of my gas receipts from 2019.

I'm still not finished with preparing my taxes, so still may locate them eventually.

If not, just guesstimate - and hope I'm not audited? If I guesstimate the gas costs reasonably, probably don't even worry about an audit as a rideshare driver?

Plus, one could only overinflate gas costs so much anyway, based on number of hours worked without raising red flags?


----------

